# Server unmöglich langsam



## shadowcast (27. Apr. 2015)

Morgen,

ich kämpfe seit Wochen mit extremen Ladezeitproblemen meiner Joomla Webseiten. Vergangenes Wochenende habe ich nun einen neuen Server eingerichtet mit mehr als enttäuschendem Ergebnis. Ich habe bereits einiges ausprobiert, aber eins nach dem anderen.

Mein aktuelles vServer Produktivsystem:
https://www.netcup.de/bestellen/produkt.php?produkt=570
Mein dediziertes Server Testsystem vergangenes Wochenende:
https://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/px60ssd

Alleine aus Hardware Ansicht ein gravierender Unterschied.

Die Einrichtung beider Systeme nahm ich selbst vor, nach einer ausgearbeiteten Doku. Die Systeme sind aus Konfigurations-Ansicht quasi identisch. Als Basis galt die Perfect Server Wheezy Dovecot ISPConfig3. Ich habe noch CSF als Firewall, Fail2Ban und Ossec installiert. Mehr ist definitiv auf dem neuen Testsystem nicht drauf.

Die Domains werden von InterNetworX Nameserver auf die Systeme per A-Record geleitet. Tracert und Ping-Zeiten sind iO.

Um einen Vergleich zu haben, habe ich eine große Webseite verwendet. (Daten ca. 100MB Joomla, Datenbank ca. 18MB)
3 Durchläufe mit www.pagespeed.de ergaben eine Durchschnittliche Ladezeit von ca. 12s bei einem Ping von <10ms und einer Latenz von ca. 1,8s.
Die Netzwerkanalyse im Chrome und Firefox ergeben ziemlich identische Werte.

Bevor ich den neuen Server aufgesetzt hatte, hatte ich diverse Hosting-Zugänge von Bekannten testen können. Vor allem ein 1und1 ergab bei 3 Durchläufen und 1:1 identischer Joomla Webseite ca. 5s Ladezeit, <20ms Ping jedoch eine höhere Latenz von gut 2,5s. Die Seite war auch spürbar schneller.

Nun das ernüchternde des Hetzner Servers PX60-SSD.
15s Ladezeit, Ping <10s, Latenz 4-5s.
Wie gesagt bei 1:1 kopierter Webseite.

Ich habe ganz bewusst kein Caching oder ähnliches aktiviert. Ich weiß dass ich durch das Joomla Caching über 60% herausholen kann weiß aber auch, dass diverse Funktionen/Formulare dann nicht mehr zuverlässig arbeiten. Die Anzahl der Besucher über den Tag machen ein Caching fast auch hinfällig. (<100) Auch ein CDN wurde probiert, mit messbaren Vorteilen (um die 50%) jedoch gefühlten Verschlechterungen. Auch das sollte aufgrund der wenigen Besucher fast hinfällig sein.

Mein Plan war, dass ich alleine mit dem dedizierten Server wie beim 1und1 Hosting um die 50% heraushole. Ca. 20-30% hätte ich dann von der Neuerstellung des gekauften Joomla Templates erwartet. Mein Ziel wäre eine Ladezeit von 1-2s gewesen.

Ich verstehs nicht wirklich, wie ein dermaßen hardwareüberlegenes Gerät mit garantierten 200Mbit Bandbreite ein derart schlechteres Ergebnis hervor bringt. Ich bin auch langsam am Ende, an welchen Schrauben ich noch drehen soll, um auch nur annähernd in die gewünschte Richtung zu kommen.

LG


----------



## nowayback (27. Apr. 2015)

alleine der wechsel vom apache zu nginx bringt einen massiven boost. sollte das ausfallen, dann kann man bestimmt mit pagespeed, memcached, varnish und co noch ne menge machen. außerdem bringt ein wechsel von mysql auf mariadb auch noch mal ein paar prozente. dann halte ich persönlich nicht viel von pagespeed.de als testseite. besser hier gtmetrix.com und fpt.pingdom.com nehmen. Dort siehst du dann auch schon deutlich eher mal fehler. die angaben zum cdn kannst du ja ignorieren, tue ich auch so ;-)

Ich habe u.A. eine Seite (mit Wordpress als CMS) mit mehreren GB Bildern. Pingdom meint: Tested from on April 27 at 20:31:14 
Perf. grade 88/100
Your website is faster than 92% of all tested websites

und gtmetrix sagt: Page Speed Grade: (95%) A  YSlow Grade: (83%) B

weiter unten sieht man dann was man selbst tun kann um die performance weiter zu verbessern, also image größen, js in den footer verschieben, css kombinieren, gzip aktivieren etc. 

Vielleicht arbeitest du dich dort mal durch. Vergleichswerte hast du ja nun ;-)


----------



## shadowcast (28. Apr. 2015)

Danke für die Info. Nginx hatte ich auch schon angedacht. Da käme es einfach mal auf einen Versuch an.
Memcache und XCache laufen bereits, wobei Memcache aber aus Vergleichs- sowie Funktionsgründen nicht auf der Testseite läuft.

Ja Pagespeed ist sicher nicht optimal, sie wollen ja auch selbst Hosting verkaufen. Aber rein aus Vergleichsansicht hatte ich es vor GTMetrix und Pingdom bevorzugt.
Auf der Testseite lade ich immer noch 18 JS-Dateien und knapp 20 CSS Dateien. Sie alle habe ich sogar händisch minimiert und combined. Alles was ich noch habe, wird in irgendeiner Form irgendwo gebraucht.
Der Aufwand von 1000 Zeilen langen JS und CSS Dateien von manchen Kauf-Joomla-Templates herauszufiltern was nun auch benötigt wird ist denkbar hoch. Ich werde dennoch den Schritt gehen, und das Template von 0 an neu anpacken.

Dennoch ist mir auch klar, dass aus Serversicht auch noch einiges an Potential da ist. Ich wollte nun erstmal hier anpacken und vergleichbare Messergebnisse erhalten. Aus einem 75PS Golf wird trotz besten Tunings (Template) halt nunmal keine Rennmaschine.

Enttäuschend war einfach das reine Serverergebnis mit vergleichbar identischer Seite. Aus Hardwaresicht hätte ich schon in Richtung des 1und1 Hostings gehofft, aber bestimmt nicht dass ich mit dem Dedizierten Server und SSDs sogar noch langsamer bin.

Naja die Forschung geht in jeden Fall weiter.
Joomla, Cachings und vor allem das Template pack ich erst an, wenn der Server die Seite vergleichbar mit dem 1und1 Hosting in 3-5s ausspuckt. Denn hier erwarte ich mind. einen Zeitaufwand von 40h, bis das neue Template, was ich von 0 an selbst erstellen werde wieder so läuft wie jetzt.

LG


----------



## nowayback (28. Apr. 2015)

hi,
ich habe von memcache*d* geredet und nicht von memcache. das sind riesige performanceunterschiede. 
bei deinem hetzner server sind ja 2 ssd's im softraid 1. wenn es dir nur auf performance ankommt, dann umstellen auf raid 0. ich selbst nutze, weil mir sicherheit und performance wichtig ist ein raid 5 mit 3 ssds, aber ssds sind halt nicht alleine für die performance verantwortlich, sie geben nur einen guten schub. du kannst auch mal gucken ob du unnütze apache2 plugins laufen hast, oder ob ein wechsel zu php-fpm bei dir was bringt. ich hatte mit php-fpm und apache in einem testsystem eine steigerung von rund 5% verbuchen können im vergleich zu fastcgi, aber das hängt immer vom anwendungsfall ab. 
vielleicht liegt dein flaschenhals aber auch nicht am webserver sondern am nicht/falsch konfigurierten mysql server oder zumindest nicht optimierten mysql server. hier hilft vielleicht noch mysqltuner.pl (einfach ma googlen nach nem link). 
Generell ist typo3 aber schon von haus aus relativ langsam und caching eigentlich pflicht. dazu nutzt du ja xcache, aber evtl. bringt hier apcu mehr. auch das wäre noch ein möglicher test. 

viel mehr fällt mir spontan gerade nicht ein.


----------

